# Industry News: Leica announces their first true hybrid mirrorless camera, the Leica SL2-S



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

> *Press Release: December 10, 2020* – Introducing the new Leica SL2-S, the perfect solution for anyone seeking outstanding imaging performance in both photography and video production from Leica. With its new 24 megapixel CMOS-BSI sensor and two separate recording modes for photos and videos, the Leica SL2-S offers the best of both mediums in one all-metal, state-of-the-art body built for long-term durability.
> The Leica SL2-S expands the multi-faceted SL-System with a versatile full-frame camera that serves as the ideal option for creatives who seek the Leica Look in both still and motion pictures. With its high-speed shooting at continuous burst rates up to 25 frames per second at full resolution and its pro-level cinema capabilities encompassing 10-bit 4K and Cine4K video with no recording length limits, the SL2-S is the ideal choice to capture brilliant photographs and cinematic videos through an intuitive camera that is built to last...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 10, 2020)

This is quite the upgrade from the Rebel SL1


----------



## DBounce (Dec 10, 2020)

What?... no flippy screen;-)


----------



## sfericean (Dec 10, 2020)

All for the low low price of:


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 10, 2020)

Seems like steal next to the 6k fixed lens one from a few months ago. 

-Brian


----------



## Berowne (Dec 10, 2020)

Ah, now I understand, why Jared Polin was angain so Anti-Germanic. He could not get his hands on the nwe Leica. :-D


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

Berowne said:


> Ah, now I understand, why Jared Polin was angain so Anti-Germanic. He could not get his hands on the nwe Leica. :-D



It's a problem with most review sites now, if you don't say nice things... you don't get called back, if they ignore you, people lash out. Steve Huff did the same.


----------



## ReflexVE (Dec 10, 2020)

It's a nice looking camera. Not enough to it for the price, but it sure does look sharp.....


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 10, 2020)

ReflexVE said:


> It's a nice looking camera. Not enough to it for the price, but it sure does look sharp.....


Hmnn, I don't know - it's obviously not cheap, but it starts to make the R5 look less value for money, and you can always use your EF glass on it (via an adaptor).

I'm not suggesting the R5 doesn't offer more bells and whistles (8k for example) as well as 45mp of course, compared to 'just' 24, so it is not exactly like-for-like, of course. 

But if making 'photographic art' is your thing, and subject to specific use scenarios, it doesn't feel like such a stretch away, given what you're getting into. (And if you need more MP, then there is always the SL2 at 47pm - and an extra £500/$500).

Just a discussion thought...


----------



## esspy2 (Dec 10, 2020)

So it costs double the R6 and shoots half the framerate of the R6 in 4K internally. Got it.


----------



## padam (Dec 10, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Hmnn, I don't know - it's obviously not cheap, but it starts to make the R5 look less value for money, and you can always use your EF glass on it (via an adaptor).
> 
> I'm not suggesting the R5 doesn't offer more bells and whistles (8k for example) as well as 45mp of course, compared to 'just' 24, so it is not exactly like-for-like, of course.
> 
> ...


The R5 needs to be thrown against the more expensive SL2 the price difference between the two Leica SL2 variants is £1300. The two cameras have a similar voicing but the sensor in the R5 is a generation ahead both in terms of AF performance or video features.

The R6 is more in line with the SL2-S yes, there are some cost savings regarding the EVF or screen but they offer very similar photo/video features and once again, that AF system on the Canon is just amazingly good.

Same with the lenses, Leica lenses are insanely expensive, yes RF glass is very expensive as well, but they are often faster for less money take a look at the Canon RF 50mm f/1.2L USM against the Leica APO-Summicron-SL 50mm f/2






So yeah, nice cameras and it is nice to see Leica starting to come out with more serious hybrid cameras, but apart from the overheating problems (which are probably going to appear in other hybrid cameras offering 8k or full sensor 4k60p, 4k120p etc.) Canon really has nothing to worry about especially having that full backwards compatiblity with EF lenses.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 11, 2020)

When I read "hybrid mirrorless" I got excited thinking they meant it was a hybrid between mirrorless and DSLR. Then I figured out that the 'hybrid' just means it shoots video, right?


----------



## cayenne (Dec 11, 2020)

Yeah, this one doesn't really float my boat.

I did, not long back, order the M10 Monochrom. Now, that has proven to be a VERY interesting camera and a lot of fun to shoot with.

It has some aspects I really like...in addition to having me shooting and thinking and seeing in B&W, it has some amazing low light capabilities.

And sharpness and imagery it produces....well, some shots seem almost medium format like, at least to my eye. It has a nice large sensor and I think will be useful for me for a long number of years.

But that has scratched my Leica itch....

I figure any tool for the job. I don't get religious over any camera brand. I have Canon, Leica (now) and Fuji as my digital cameras.

Heck I also enjoy shooting medium format film....again, a different tool or the job.

I enjoy Canon for my every day 35mm type digital stuff, action, concerts, etc.
I like my Fuji for digital medium format
I like my Leica...well, it's niche, but it is turning into my daily carry camera due to size and my infatuation with B&W.

And film is for well.....just when I wanna have fun and do something different....and those are all different formats...6x6, 9x9 and 6x17 (very wide pano)....

So, every tool for a job. This new Leica? Hard pass even if I had the money for it.

I don't see what scratch this is an itch for.


cayenne


----------



## Atlasman (Dec 11, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Hmnn, I don't know - it's obviously not cheap, but it starts to make the R5 look less value for money, and you can always use your EF glass on it (via an adaptor).
> 
> I'm not suggesting the R5 doesn't offer more bells and whistles (8k for example) as well as 45mp of course, compared to 'just' 24, so it is not exactly like-for-like, of course.
> 
> ...


This looks more like a re-packaged Lumix S5!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 11, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Hmnn, I don't know - it's obviously not cheap, but it starts to make the R5 look less value for money, and you can always use your EF glass on it (via an adaptor).
> 
> I'm not suggesting the R5 doesn't offer more bells and whistles (8k for example) as well as 45mp of course, compared to 'just' 24, so it is not exactly like-for-like, of course.
> 
> ...


I do realize this is a Canon forum but your comment makes more sense comparing this Leica to a similarly priced A9.
R5 seemingly crushes this camera in every respect but I have never shot with it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 11, 2020)

This is such a beautiful camera.
If I had one then I would take a bunch of pictures of it with my R5.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 11, 2020)

padam said:


> So yeah, nice cameras and it is nice to see Leica starting to come out with more serious hybrid cameras, but apart from the overheating problems (which are probably going to appear in other hybrid cameras offering 8k or full sensor 4k60p, 4k120p etc.) Canon really has nothing to worry about especially having that full backwards compatiblity with EF lenses.


Yes: wasn't meaning to suggest Canon had anything to worry about -far from it, the R5 looks like an amazing camera - my point (which could have been put better) was more that there was a time when Leica were a world away in price, whereas it feels they are becoming more competitive. (Again: not to suggest the SL2-2 matches the spec sheets for the R5)


----------



## reef58 (Dec 11, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Hmnn, I don't know - it's obviously not cheap, but it starts to make the R5 look less value for money, and you can always use your EF glass on it (via an adaptor).
> 
> I'm not suggesting the R5 doesn't offer more bells and whistles (8k for example) as well as 45mp of course, compared to 'just' 24, so it is not exactly like-for-like, of course.
> 
> ...



I am for whatever motivates you. It doesn't have to be the best bang for the buck, or the cheapest thing you can get by with.


----------



## padam (Dec 12, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Yes: wasn't meaning to suggest Canon had anything to worry about -far from it, the R5 looks like an amazing camera - my point (which could have been put better) was more that there was a time when Leica were a world away in price, whereas it feels they are becoming more competitive. (Again: not to suggest the SL2-2 matches the spec sheets for the R5)


I agree about the body price, but what about the lenses? The pricing on those is just like old times with an AF system that is not cutting edge.
Using Panasonic and Sigma lenses would be a bit odd and some of them may not work very well.
Are people going to just adapt everything and focus manually?

By the way, the Panasonic S5 shows how small a camera can be with most of these same features retained, if they did something like that it would have been amazing, it was something many people wanted for years - but it might have been too close for comfort regarding their M line of cameras, I can see them pushing more towards the newer L-mount, but only slowly and progressively, like Canon did.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 12, 2020)

padam said:


> I agree about the body price, but what about the lenses? The pricing on those is just like old times


Yes: good point - though you don't tend to hear many complaints about their lenses down the years.

Anyway, didn't want to come across too defensive on Leica - I'm a Canon-guy since the 1970's, I just also happen to like using Leica's away from work.

Enjoy.


----------



## dilbert (Dec 13, 2020)

padam said:


> Are people going to just adapt everything and focus manually?



This is the way.

(Real photographers don't need autofocus.)


----------



## cayenne (Dec 14, 2020)

dilbert said:


> This is the way.
> 
> (Real photographers don't need autofocus.)



I've started to have a LOT of fun adapting older lenses and focusing manually.

My eyesight isn't the best, but the focus aids on the mirrorless cameras really help that, and when you're doing this, you're not generally shooting sports, etc...you have time to compose, focus.....

I DO believe there is something to it, with regard to slowing down with photography again. I found this when shooting old Medium Format film and old fashioned view cameras with ground glass and all.

Its a different way of shooting, but pleasurable.

And you can scoop up some amazing deals on some old lenses that were of quite high quality, and the fact that many have "character" is a plus.
No, they aren't clinical sharp as the more modern lenses are today.

But I"m finding that clinical sharp isn't always the best tool depending on what imagery I"m trying to create at the time.

LOL, there's times I don't want to count the pores on a models face...but would rather have a softer skin texture and maybe a more swirly bokeh in the background that really isn't readily recreated digitally in post.....and you can score that for as low as $50.

I think the mirrorless body is really opening up a lot of old quality glass for new use.

Just my rambling $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## Atlasman (Dec 14, 2020)

DBounce said:


> What?... no flippy screen;-)


Yup, a hybrid without a flippy screen!


----------



## Atlasman (Dec 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> I've started to have a LOT of fun adapting older lenses and focusing manually.
> 
> My eyesight isn't the best, but the focus aids on the mirrorless cameras really help that, and when you're doing this, you're not generally shooting sports, etc...you have time to compose, focus.....
> 
> ...


I went through that phase when Sony first released their NEX 5n. I went out and bought a ton on old glass and had a blast!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2021)

And yet not one person mentions it is 24mp.

Can you imagine the furor if Canon were to suggest a 24mp $5,000 camera nowadays? Just look at any R3 thread, R1 thread etc etc...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> And yet not one person mentions it is 24mp.
> 
> Can you imagine the furor if Canon were to suggest a 24mp $5,000 camera nowadays? Just look at any R3 thread, R1 thread etc etc...


Whenever I look at a Leica camera and think the price seems reasonable for a Leica I find a Panasonic camera which is practically the same for less money.
Then I end up buying another Canon.


----------

